# Bristlenose pleco



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I recently restarted my 25g due to algea so it's no suprise I am nervous about feeding my pleco algea wafers. What other options do I have?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just don't overfeed. The algae doesn't come from the algae in the wafers.

They also like cucumbers, zuchini, peas. Kens fish food sells veggie sticks, earthworm sticks and a multitude of other foods. A nice variety of foods will keep your pleco very healthy!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with TexGal, just don't overfeed and you'll be fine, providing your other water parameters are in line.
I usually feed my Bristles 3 or 4 times per week and it seems to work out well.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine loves shrimp pellets... I feed them to my yo-yo's too so he< or she> just eats when they do, he'll eat the flake food too!

How big is this guy gonna get? Is he gonna break my plants?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Are the smaller plecos ok to keep with plants? I was always worried that they would destroy the plants. I have a 75 gal tank with apistos, lots of plants, and driftwood. Could I get a pleco or two to add to the mix? I know little about plecos.

thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeremy-
I had a couple small ("clown") plecos for many years. I liked them a lot, except for 2 things:
1. They were well behaved- EXCEPT with swordplants. Any Amazon sword they would ruin. Some folks say they don't bother theirs. So roll the dice and take your chances.
2. Pleco poop. They eat driftwood and poop a lot.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I would second what Vancat said. Even if you don't overfeed a Pleco they poop alot from the wood consumption. Differently a no-no especially with a sand foreground. Just too much maintenance.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll probably keep my tanks pleco free for now. I went to a club auction this weekend and got curious, because people really bid for those plecos. I was thinking that people must really love those fish to pay so much and so often for them. I don't really get the appeal of them.

Maybe I'm too obsessed with dwarf cichlids to see any other fish.

Jeremy


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I had the same problem with a clown pleco eating my swords, so I gave him to a friend with a non planted guppie tank and got a albino brisle nose, so far so good with not eating my plants, they are growing so fast I just cut all the leaves but 2 off each plant. 

I have not seem him eating the wood, do all plecos do this?


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

My bristlenose pooped alot in the in the last set up, though aglea was everywhere and I don't think he ever stopped eating.  I haven't seen him eat the drift wood yet, and I haven't tried keeping any swords pants with him.

I am happy to see him mouthing the cuccumber slice I put in the tank this morning. Thanks you every body for your suggestions.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

My bristlenosed cats don't seem to bother my swords. I feed mine algae wafers and he gets what is left over from any frozen food or flakes.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

BTW someone wrote in a thread that cucumber skins are poisonous to them. I always peel my cucumbers so I didn't know that. Be safe... just peel them.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Tex Gal. I had peeled mine too so we won't find an answer to that question at this time.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I believe they all like wood- they scrape it- they don't take bites or anything- haha. You don't really even notice much except over the years the wood gets smoother. They also scrape coconut shells down to paper thin (for you apisto keepers). 

The poop, especially from the driftwood (dark brown) is definitely unattractive and has to be siphoned out.

I'm sure different wood tastes different...they certainly liked mine.

I had a couple of them for over 10 years...I liked them but won't get them again.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I've only seen green poo from my pleco. No biggie though. It'll be interesting to see the wood wither over time.


----------

